# Jboss-Server mit Beispielanwendung füttern



## Rogge (17. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin noch nicht sehr lange und nicht besonders gut mit dem Thema JBoss und EJB vertraut. Ich habe mir von Heiko Rupp die Bücher „JBoss“ und „EJB 3.0 für Umsteiger“ besorgt. In letzterem wird eine Beispielanwendung besprochen, die auf der Begleitseite zum Buch zum Download angeboten wird. Ich kann die Anwendung jedoch nicht starten. Ich wäre für jede konstruktive Hilfe wirklich sehr dankbar. Dazu schreibe ich mal ganz genau auf, was ich alles gemacht habe. Daran können erfahrenere Anwender sicher schon erkennen, wo ich Fehler mache. Zur Information, mein Betriebssystem ist WindowsXP.

Die Beispielanwendung ist HIER zu finden. Da die Beispielanwendung PostgreSQL und eine JDK voraussetzt, habe ich zunächst diese Software heruntergeladen. Ich habe JDK 1.6 und PostgreSQL 8.2.4. heruntergeladen und installiert. PostgreSQL gibt es HIER.

PostgreSQL habe ich dabei nicht als Dienst installiert, da ich bei der Installation einen Fehler wegen fehlender Berechtigung bekam. (Ich habe jedoch Administrator-Rechte. Ist mein privater PC!)

Danach habe ich den JBoss Server installiert. Er läuft in der Version 4.0.5.GA auf meiner Maschine.

JDK befindet sich in C:\Programme\jave\jdk1.6.0. Eine Umgebungsvariable JAVA-HOME habe ich für dieses Verzeichnis gesetzt.
PostgreSQL ist in C:\Programme\SQL installiert.
Der JBoss-Server ist in C:\Programme\jboss-4.0.5.GA installiert.

Bei der Installation von JBoss habe ich mich an die Anleitung auf der Seite der Beispielanwendung gehalten.

Nun sollte ich den JDBC-Treiber zu meiner PostgreSQL-Software in das Verzeichnis JBHOME/server/weblog/lib/ kopieren. Dazu habe ich mir den JDBC-Treiber „8.2-506 JDBC 4“ HIER heruntergeladen. Den Treiber habe ich gewählt, weil ich JDK1.6 installiert habe.

Im nächsten Schritt sollte die Datei postgres-ds.xml von der Begleitseite nach JBHOME/server/weblog/depoly/ kopiert werden. Habe ich auch gemacht. Die musste nun entsprechend editiert werden.
„localhost:5432/jboss“ hier habe ich statt nur jboss, Programme/jboss-4.0.5.GA eingetragen, also das Verzeichnis, in dem der JBoss-Server installiert ist. War das richitg?

<user-name>jboss</user-name>
<password>jboss</password>
Hier habe ich den Benutzer und das Passwort eingetragen, wie ich es bei der Installation von PostgreSQL auch angegeben habe.

Die Beispielanwendung habe ich dann heruntergeladen (Weblog als EAR). Der Link dazu ist ganz oben auf der Begleitseite zur Beispielanwendung zu finden. Die Datei habe ich von weblog_buch.ear in weblog.ear umbenannte und in das Verzeichnis C:\Programme\jboss-4.0.5.GA\server\weblog\deploy kopiert.

Ich nahm an, dass das alles gewesen sein müsste.

Nun startete ich die Eingabeaufforderung und gab das Verzeichnis von JBoss ein, wechselte ins Verzeichnis bin und startete die run.bat. Das Starten des Servers ist fehlgeschlagen. Ich erhalte eine ellenlange Meldung, darin ist zu lesen, „C:/programme/jboss-4.0.5.ga/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml could not be opened, does it exist?“ Sie existiert nicht.

Was muss ich jetzt noch tun, damit ich den Server starten und die Anwendung aufrufen kann?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Liebe Grüße,
Rogge


----------



## ms (17. Sep 2007)

2 Dinge:

1) Beim starten von Jboss wird standardmäßig die 'default'-domäne gestartet.
In deinem Fall willst du aber (wenn ich richtig gelesen habe), dass die 'weblog'-domäne gestartet wird.
Die Domänen liegen im /server-Verzeichnis. Falls das weblog nicht existiert dann einfach eine Kopie des default Verzeichnises erstellen und in weblog umbenennen und dort arbeiten.
Gestartet wird dann mit

```
run.bat -c weblog
```

Du kannst natürlich auch die default-domäne verwenden. Dann muss der postgres-Treiber natürlich ins server/default/lib-Verzeichnis. Gilt analog für alle anderen Dateien.


2) In der postgresql-ds.xml sollten eigentlich keine Pfadangaben stehen.

```
localhost:5432/jboss
```
 gibt host, port und datenbank an, nicht aber irgendein verzeichnis.

ms


----------



## Rogge (17. Sep 2007)

Vielen Dank ms,

mit deiner Hilfe ist der JBoss-Server in knapp 35 Sekunden gestartet. Jetzt muss ich lediglich noch auf die Anwendung "Weblog" zugreifen können.

Ich nahm an, dass ich dazu im Browser "http://localhost/weblog" eingeben müsste. Das ist es aber nicht. Da muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen die "Gebrauchsanweisung" studieren.

Nochmal vielen Dank ms, jetzt bin ich schon einen Schritt weiter.


----------

